# Eqyss Microtek shampoo or spray



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

Just curious as to who has used these products and what your experiences have been. 

I use both shampoo along with spray on my young dog who suffers from seasonal allergies and can't say enough good things about them for managing the itching and skin irritations that go along with allergies. Great stuff the best I've ever used.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Love these products. I use them for my horses. I've never used them for my dogs but, if I ever had a skin problem with any of my dogs I would probably try them.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Where do you buy it? Sounds like a product I'd like to sell in our store & even have on hand for grooming dogs with very dry, itchy skin.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's a link:

http://www.eqyss.com/microtek_shampoo.asp


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

I haven't been able to find it locally but haven't tried that hard. I have been purchasing online at this place which seems to have the best prices that I can find.

http://www.arcatapet.com/eqyss.cfm

I'll have to say that the microtek shampoo worked as well if not better than the shampoo recommended by a veterinary dermatologists.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I love the Micro-Tek Shampoo and Spray, even for myself! Really - works great on razor burn, insect bites, and many use it to clean dogs' infected ears (yeast and/or bacterial infections). 

I buy my EQyss grooming supplies from KvVet Supply - cheaper than from the EQyss website.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

poodleholic said:


> I love the Micro-Tek Shampoo and Spray, even for myself! Really - works great on razor burn, insect bites, and many use it to clean dogs' infected ears (yeast and/or bacterial infections).
> 
> I buy my EQyss grooming supplies from KvVet Supply - cheaper than from the EQyss website.


I buy mine at KV vet supply too. I have eczema on my hands and these products never burn or sting. (That's how I know if it hurts my pets if it passes "the hand test." lol). (Nolvasan scrub it excellent for cleaning cuts or wounds. It doesn't hurt like betadine does.)


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I use it for everything around here too.. Once in desperation..I used it as a body wash..I was ate up with poison Sumac.. and By the next morning it was drying up..itching had stopped and I fell in love with the product.

Iris had a hotspot last summer and it was better and hair growing back within a week. 

Great stuff I must say.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow! It really sounds great!


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I also LOVE the Eqyss line.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Had to bring this thread up

Today I got steam burns on my hands.. I think steam burns hurt like a ****ens..

I got home and thought about the equess spray.. I thought "why not" as I began to wish my hands would fall off.... 


Instant relief. as soon as it touched the skin.

This stuff is awesome. I think i lurve it alot


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

We just got a "starter kit" type of package in our grooming salon, which includes 5 or 6 different types of eqyss products, including the Microtek shampoo & spray. The groomer hasn't used any of it yet that I know of, but I'm anxious too see how it works.


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

For general grooming the Premier shampoo by Eqyss is probably the more logical choice. No harm in using the Microtek products either just that they were designed specifically for a purpose. They help stop itching caused by hot spots, allergies etc... It's basically an antibacterial, antimicrobial shampoo. But I will say it works as advertised and leaves the coat very soft and smelling very nice. 

If you have an itchy dog the spray used in combination just strengthens the whole process.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok guys, I gotta try this product. Many dogs in FL suffer from seasonal allergies and bite up their paws.

DJ - was this sample pack free?


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> DJ - was this sample pack free?


No, it wasn't a sample pack, but rather an intro pack. 
It was $65 & consisted of 16 oz bottles of:
flea bite shampoo
flea bite spray
Premier shampoo
premier conditioner
premier rehydrant spray
Micro Tek shamp
micro tek spray
Avocado mist spray donditioner/detangler


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Ok guys, I gotta try this product. Many dogs in FL suffer from seasonal allergies and bite up their paws.
> 
> DJ - was this sample pack free?


I've used these Microtek products for some time now and I have found the best protocol for helping with itching due to allergies is to bathe every 5 days and use the leave-on spray in between once a day. This should greatly help reduce the itching. You can also try using an antihistamine such as Benadryl in conjunction for severe cases. 

This shampoo will not dry the coat out for anyone wondering if bathing that often will dry out the skin. good luck.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

After reading this thread, I bought some of this shampoo for Zoey, because she has been itchy aaaallll winter long. I've used it 3 times now, once a week, and her itchies have all but disappeared! VERY good shampoo!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I just discovered that Pet Edge also sells the Eqyss line. Haven't compared prices yet tho.


----------



## huskerfan72 (Mar 24, 2009)

Our dog rolled in something late last summer, and he just about scratched himself to death. We took him to the vet for an antihistamine shot, but he was still scratching at it a couple of days later. We gave him a bath with the medicated shampoo and then started using the spray, and that seemed to finaly kick it. We buy ours at valley vet supply. Here is the shampoo:

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=2e87c243-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5


----------



## pandabear9772 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks so much for the great info on this product everyone. I have had a pitbull mix for the past 11 years and rescued a blue nose pit in July and she has been having some skin issues. I called a local feed store to ask if they had it and they offered to order it for me. It may be worth asking a local vendor if you dont want to order it online. I will repost when I see how it is working on her skin.
I also heard people saying to put skin so soft lotion on their dogs as well to help...anyone try that who may have a similar issue?


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

pandabear9772 said:


> Thanks so much for the great info on this product everyone. I have had a pitbull mix for the past 11 years and rescued a blue nose pit in July and she has been having some skin issues. I called a local feed store to ask if they had it and they offered to order it for me. It may be worth asking a local vendor if you dont want to order it online. I will repost when I see how it is working on her skin.
> I also heard people saying to put skin so soft lotion on their dogs as well to help...anyone try that who may have a similar issue?


Did you get the Microtek shampoo and spray?

Depending on how severe your dog's skin condition is, I highly recommend using the shampoo in conjunction with the spray for maximum benefit.

As per my protocol for using the shampoo and spray from my earlier post (I'll repeat again.)

To control moderate to severe skin conditions which may include itching, bath every 4-5 days with the Microtek shampoo while using the spray to mist on affected areas or whole body daily. 


P.S Once you have the skin condition under control you can back off bathing to every couple weeks and spray every other day or so.

Eqyss makes a great shampoo as a maintenance shampoo that I use when my dog is not having any allergy issues. It's called Eqyss Premier shampoo and it is excellent as well.


----------



## pandabear9772 (Sep 22, 2009)

I called back and asked them to get the spray as well as the shampoo...I am going to pick them up later today. I am also going to switch her to a kibble that is made for sensitive skin as I have seen others online that say that may help as well.
I don't think my dog (Bella) has it that bad currently. She has some small bumps on her that I originally though they were ticks when I felt them but see they are like little dry patches...she gets a rash on her belly periodically but she loves to roll out side and will drag herself across the ground when playing outside (maybe that is because she itches but I think it is more like she thinks it fun). We have noticed a patch developing on her rump about the size of a lima bean that is white with no fur too. She does itch but it is not incessantly like others have reported and she isn't doing it till she bleeds or anything.
She is a stinky dog (our other dog can go months without a bath and doesn't smell bad) so in the past month and a half or so I have been bathing her every week with an oatmeal & aloe shampoo but that is probably when things started to show up more-I thought maybe all the bathing was drying out her skin and causing it even though the shampoo was supposed to help with that. 
I am hoping we can either stop it from getting worse for her with the food and shampoo/spray and hope that with the colder weather coming, it may cut down on the allergens.


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

We'll you should love the microtek shampoo and spray for controlling odors as well. 

This shampoo and spray is actually an antimicrobial, antibacterial so it helps to heal as it controls the itching. It's not a cure all but i have yet to find a tandem that works any better.

Something you might also consider for giving the dogs skin what it needs to be healthy is Omega 3 fatty acid supplementation. Fish Oil capsules or Salmon oil which I have heard good things about. 

Good luck and let us know if the Microtek products are helping.


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

Just wanted to re-vist this thread as to the wonderful qualities this shampoo has as does all of the Eqyss line of products.

Used regularly this shampoo helps relieve pets with skin conditions (hotspots, skin allergies, dry, flaky, itchy coats etc..) Fights odors with a pleasant smell and will not... repeat... will not dry the coat if used often. It's so good your dog doesn't even have to have a skin condition to use it. 

I have an allergy dog and I make sure I have a 32oz. bottle of this stuff come allergy season along with the leave on spray of the same name.


----------

